# Stargazer - any useful tips??



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, we've just bought a Stargazer, 2004 model. 
Do any other Stargazer owners have any tips to help us?? 
How long was the Stargazer model made for?
we're looking forward to picking up and setting off in the next few weeks...


----------

